# Cabins in Hardy, Arkansas



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I am selling nine one room cabins on two acres in Hardy. They were built in 1929. I have four rented now while the others are under going renovation. Each cabin is on a small lot. The cabins can be purchased as seperate units starting at $10,000 to $20,000 or the whole place for $135,000. I am willing to finance the package. I am unable to post pictures here, but I will be happy to email pictures to interested folks. Check out Hardy and The Spring River on google. Contact me for more information.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

Thank you Angie. They look great. jack


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Jack,

So you rent these cabins out on yearly lease basis, or could this be more of a resort type thing...in the future?

Thanks,
Margie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Do they have a bathroom in each unit? Cannot tell from the photos.
(I'm assuming they probably do.)
Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Do they have a bathroom in each unit? Cannot tell from the photos.
(I'm assuming they probably do.)
Angie


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

There is a bathroom with a shower in each cabin. I am renting by the month at this time. During the season the cabins make more money renting daily and weekly. I do not provide bedding or towels. The guests bring their own stuff. I just clean the cabins. There are a few folks that make this a regular stop each year. Check out Hardy and The Spring River on google. 
As a resort. Maybe, it only takes the right set of ideas to build something. There is enough room behind the cabins for a lot of stuff, hot tub, BBQ area and, more cabins. The cabins could be a center for canoe and kayak trips on the river, or for hiking and bike riding. There is a lot to do here.
Speaking of the river. We had a flood last week. The water rose 29 feet from normal level. The cabins are about seventy five feet above the river. I was able to watch the land scape change in front of me. Today the river was just about perfect for a fast kayak ride. Too bad, my kayak is in Florida.


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow, these are beautiful. I would love to own something like this...


----------

